# Insert witty name here



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2009)

This is my journal.

Over the last few months Ive gotten back into lifting and I am seriously dedicating myself (and my diet) towards it now. 

I moved into a new place right near where I work and go to school, and there is a workout room at my school plus a golds gym right down the way. I havent decided which I will use full time yet.

Please forgive my crappy poundages ATM, ive been really off and on the last month or so, and Im getting back into the flow of things.

Im cutting right now, and carb cycling, and probably on monday Ill post up what a typical 3 day cycle looks like for me.

5'9"
roughly 185lbs

My split is 
mon:quads/calves/traps/abs
tue:back/triceps/delts
wed:cardio (typically low intensity, elliptical, for cardiovascular benefits mostly)
thursosterior chain/calves/traps/abs
fri:chest/biceps/delts

running 3 minute rest intervals for squats deads and bench, 2.5 for most other things and two minutes for a few things.

typically a 3 sec count for negative contraction, 1 second for positive, no pause on the top or bottom


I forgot to pen down squat day for this week, but in essence it was
1/12
Squats
Front Squats
Leg press machine toe raises
Dumbell shrugs
and weighted crunches

1/13 back
*pullups* 6,4,4 (short RI's. i forget what)
*pulldowns *150x7,x5.5,x6
*face pulls* 100x6,x8,x8
*dips *6,6,4
*db shoulder press *used 35s, didnt write down reps for some reason
felt okay about this w/o, had pretty bad stamina. thats okay, next weeks will be a butt kicker

1/15 deadlifts
so, the previous deadlift day I pulled my back pretty gnarly, so I took it easy on 'er this time
*deads* 135x10,x10,155x10
*ham curls* 180x10,210x8.5,x9
*seated calves* 90x15,x12,x10 I need to get grippier shoes. my toes were slipping
*db shrugs* 75x12,x11,x10, 70x10
*weighted decline crunches *10lbsx10, (30 sec ri) x10, (45 sec ri) x10

1/16 bench
*flat bb bench *145x6,x6,x6 this bums me out because three months ago I put up 170 seven times, which is a best for me. so I need to make up time here.
*db incline bench *45x8,50x7,45x7
*cg pullups* 6,5,4
*hammer curls *30x7 immediate drop to 25x2 , 25x8, x7
*db presses *40x6,x5 immediate drop to 35x2,35x8
Felt great after this workout. I was pleased with how I felt afterwards, overall.

PICS AS OF 1/16
all but this first one are first thing in the morning, cold



















I realize that I am skinny fat, and I dont have a lot to cut down to, but I dont think Id be able to bring myself to bulking for a fruitful period of time if I dont cut some of this bodyfat off first.

Also, I apologize for my room. Im still moving in.


So there we have it. Im gettin back in the game for real. This is the year I get in the extreme kind of shape I want to be in


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2009)

Back and legs look really good, man.

The bodyfat% doesnt look as bad as you make out, i wouldnt waste time cutting now if you're just gonna bulk straight afterwards.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

nice lats.. wish mine looked like that haha

good luck bro


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome back dude.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 17, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Back and legs look really good, man.
> 
> The bodyfat% doesnt look as bad as you make out, i wouldnt waste time cutting now if you're just gonna bulk straight afterwards.


duly noted brudda, and thank you



PreMier said:


> nice lats.. wish mine looked like that haha
> 
> good luck bro


I really appreciate this one.



RasPlasch said:


> Awesome back dude.



thanks guys, I appreciate it.

I think maybe I will finish out this month figuring out my calories and then just start bulking, then.

as for today, I enjoyed myself, haha. Had some sushi with the lady and just had a beer (petes wicked ale, was okay). my friend picked me up a mix and match six pack from world market. some good stuff in it. xingo brazilian black beer, by the way, is a delicious one. 

Im excited to hit the gym next week, it should be the first week Im able to work out at the school gym, starting wednesday. 

Also, my workout regimen for now is as follows

Squats: 3 sets
front squats
leg press toe raises: 4 sets
Dumbell shrugs: 3 sets
Weighted decline crunches: 3 sets

Tuesdays: Back
pullups: however many I feel like
pulldowns: 3 sets
Dumbell/Barbell rows (alternating weekly): 3 sets
Dips: 3 sets
Skullcrushers/modified french press: 3 sets
dumbell presses: 3 sets

Wednesdays: 30 mins or so of elliptical

Thursdays: Posterior chain dominant legs
Deadlifts: 3 set
*DBSLDS or ham curls?*: 3 sets
seated toe raises: 4 sets
db: 3 sets
Weighted decline crunches: 3 sets

Fridays: Chest, bicep, delts
Bench: 3 sets
Incline dumbell bench: 3 sets
Neutral grip pullups: 3 sets
some form of curl: 3 sets
Dumbell press: 3 sets

Ill work on getting the diet up on monday

also, I may end up doing a P/RR cycling type deal for lifting during the bulk, because shock makes me hate everything and I dont think Im at that advanced of a level again, yet


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2009)

*1/19 quad dominant day*
squats 135x10, 185x8, 225x6 form kinda lacked here, 215x6, 215x6 this last rep was killer, but Im glad I pushed past the mental barrier
front squats 115x8,x7,x7 weeeeeewie
toe raises on legpress 360x10 (warmup),x12,x10,x10,x10
db shrugs 75x14,x12,x11
weighted crunches, bwx10, +10lbsx10,(30 seconds)+10lbsx10

I gassed out the latter half of this workout, I didnt get good food in early this morning. oh well. first half was a butt kicker though!

I picked up some new workout shoes, which is good because Id just been wearing my tennies, which suuuuuuck for grip. Got em on clearance for 30 bucks! Asics, which is what I wore during wrestling. I got these instead of a fifty buck pair of some nike crosstrainers that I was gonna get. And Im glad because afterwards I went to cub and used that extra money I saved to get some red potatoes and lean ground beef for the next few weeks


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2009)

nice, they have flat soles too.  i remember reading that you dont want a shoe with a thick/squishy sole in the gym.

nice squats too.  i bet you are wrecked in a day or 2


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha thanks, I think so. I lowered the weight Id been using on the front squats and got a solid, full three sets in. Im kinda scared 

And yeah man, I really like the shoes so far. I wore em around this afternoon and got em broke in somewhat.

I spent like eighty bucks at costco in pork, chicken salmon and walnuts, haha


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2009)

i like the boneless skinless breasts they have all packaged nicely.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i like the boneless skinless breasts they have all packaged nicely.


its super nice. their salmon is like that too, I figure ill only eat it a couple times a week or so cuz of the price, though. but I figure itll STILL cost less than eating out/at work.

I put a couple little catfish in my turtle's tank to clean it, and he is trying to eat them atm. Im not sure what I should do, haha. Let him try? if I take them out what do i do?

he looks like hes kinda taking it easy on em now, who knows.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 20, 2009)

12/20 back day
pullups (1 min ris) x7,x5,x4,x4
pulldowns 150x9,x8.5,x7.5
tbar rows 55x7,x10,65x8
face pulls 100x8,x12,110x11
dips x8,x5.5,x5
DB presses, 40x7,x7,x5
skullcrushers 60x5,x5 this gyms cambered bars blow hard. no good hand position for me
modified french press 55x6,50x6

workout was good overall, ending tricep work lacked because I lost focus, cuz the stupid group trainees were dorkin around right next to me, and the cambered bars at this gym bite.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 20, 2009)

todays diet.

also, 2 cups spinach and a cup of broccoli.

Im thinking I need to add in about 300-400 calories. I think Im still losing fat atm.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 20, 2009)

today just didnt work out well for it, but itd be easier to have a 4th meal than eat quite so much so early, I think. drop the ground beef to eight or ten ounces and add another potato, an eight ounce serving of meat (chicken?) and a few walnuts or something and I think id be koscher.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you using the school gym or the Golds gym?


Oh and I didn't notice until now.  But you have some awesome facial hair in those pictures!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 20, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Are you using the school gym or the Golds gym?
> 
> 
> Oh and I didn't notice until now.  But you have some awesome facial hair in those pictures!



haha thanks man, at least Ive got that going on for me.

Atm Im using the golds, the school one opens tomorrow! Yesssss. So next week will be my first full week in the school gym.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 20, 2009)

Goals:
Get more sleep, which means being in bed by eleven.
get my diet solidified, which means figure out an eating schedule that works all the time
try out the school gym!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 21, 2009)

So the school gym sucks pretty hard.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn!  Whats so shitty about it?


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

looks like your putting up some good numbers keep on working hard. and what blows so much about the school gym?


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2009)

If i were to guess, the school gyms equipment probably is pretty old and sparse..  compared to Golds anyway..


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 21, 2009)

katt said:


> If i were to guess, the school gyms equipment probably is pretty old and sparse..  compared to Golds anyway..





I wouldn't doubt it.  I know my school has old equipment too.  Thats why I don't lift there haha.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2009)

i was waiting for that.. my college gym was weaksauce


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 21, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Damn!  Whats so shitty about it?





Rubes11 said:


> looks like your putting up some good numbers keep on working hard. and what blows so much about the school gym?



thanks man, I appreciate it. Im pressing on, you know.



PreMier said:


> i was waiting for that.. my college gym was weaksauce



Realistically they arent missing anything I need

HOWEVER, they are missing a few things I want/like
a mirror for the squat rack. I like a mirror for squats and deads
size, and a semblance of privacy. The room itself is tiny, and somebody is there watching you at all times.
and quality, everything in that room is older than I am, which isnt a bad thing , theyre just kinda poorly kept.

But the question is am I justified in paying 40 bucks a month for Golds? Its bigger, I rarely have a problem getting on equipment which is good. equipt is newer. hmmm. I want to say keep paying for golds, frankly.

twas a fine day for eating, Im a bit over my goal on calories but thats fine. Ill fall somewhere near 3800 today probably, which is quite a lot for me (I think.) i believe my maintenance falls around 3000-3200 but Im not 100% sure. Thats what this next month or so is for. I feel kinda swole today which is nice. 


I am kind of in a pickle here, but Im thinking I found my solution.

A couple times a week Ill be working nights and will need to bring a shake with me to work, and Im thinking instead of buying muscle milk, Ill make my own mrp type deal. Ill use a scoop of whey and a scoop of casein which I already have, like a cup of oats (ground to a flour) and two or so tablespoons of olive oil, just drop it in a shaker with me and take it to work, toss some water in it when the time is right and pound it. Im a waiter so I dont really get a lunch break or anything. sound good?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 22, 2009)

So i went back and bought a second pair of those shoes. One to wear out and about, one strictly for lifting.







theres my cals for the day.


And here's my workout

1/22 Deadlifts
Deads 135x10, 185x7, 225x5, 225x7 (form kinda lacked) 205 x7, 205 x7
ham curls 210x9,x9,210x5+195x4
calves 1:30 second RI, Toes out, 360x13,x11,x10 Toes straight, x11, x10
Db Shrugs 80x11,80x10,75x9
Decline crunches (short RI here too) bwx15, 10lbsx15,10lbsx10

weighed in at 184. woo woo woo


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2009)

for the record, this shirt makes me 100 times sweeter than anybody youve ever met.

also chops.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2009)

Also you know, workouts or something.

1/23 bench
bench 155x6,x5,x6+1 forced rep. (had a spotter on the last set)
db incline bench 50x7,x6,x6 last set rocked.
cg pullups x7,x5,x5
hammer curls 30x7,x5+25x2,25x7
db presses 40x7,x5(rest 20 secs)+2,x4+35x1,35x6

Had some trouble on db presses today but that makes sense, the big lifts were push today. I feel like it was a good workout all in all.

Now im gonna go make breakfast and go to work, then come home and do homework for four hours 

this is my last english class for my bachelors degree.

ultimate win.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2009)

wtf, a unicorn?


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 23, 2009)

nice shirt. good workout and hope you do well on your test.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2009)

PreMier said:


> wtf, a unicorn?



with purple roses and lightning spraying out of it.

i repped that thing like a pro at the gym today, and I was the only white dude lifting weights. I really like that about this gym actually, I like the atmosphere a lot. all the black dudes bust their asses.

also, it is now my power shirt.



Rubes11 said:


> nice shirt. good workout and hope you do well on your test.



thanks man! And I dont have to worry yet, its still just homework


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2009)

so I just sat down and beat portal


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

So im starting a p/rr/s variant, where the cycles go p/rr/s/rr/p/rr/s etc

moar rep range=moar musklez 

today was quad dominant power day

1/26 P week, squats
(3.5-4 min ri) squats 135x10, 185x8,225x7,x6,x5
(3 min ri) front squats 135x7,x5, 115x5 (125 would have been ideal)
(2 min RI) toe raises 380x10 (warmup),x12,x10,x11,x10
(2 min RI) db shrugs, 45x10,70x10,85x12,x10,80x10
(1.5-2 min ri) decline crunches 10lbsx10 warmup, 20x10,x10,x7(15 seconds)x3

all in all took less than an hour, which was okay. legs feel fried, but the front squats were kinda shaky and could have gone better IMO, but ive got a weight figured out now.

diet has been roughly the same, I need to go to the store and pick up my fruits and veggies though, Ive been out for a few days.  Im waiting til thursday to get the official weigh in, thats when I weighed in last week. So we will see if the cals need to go up or not. Im pretty sure they dont need to get dropped, because I feel fairly lean (even a bit leaner perhaps?) after what was a fairly big jump up in calories.

I discovered that Ive been starving myself for years, which is probably why it was so hard to keep up with a diet at all. Props to Built for inadvertently helping me come to that realization.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 26, 2009)

What are toe raises?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> What are toe raises?


i just use it as a name for doing calf work on the leg press machine


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 26, 2009)

nice workout. so you do calf work the same way that i do then


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice workout. so you do calf work the same way that i do then



gives me the best results. I have good genetics for my calves, so Im blessed in that sense. I just have to do frequent enough work and they grow. and thanks man!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn you and your gentically superior calves!  Just playin.  .



I forgot to ask you.  How are you liking your new home?  I remember you told me that you were moving.  Not sure if you have moved or what yet.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Damn you and your gentically superior calves!  Just playin.  .
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask you.  How are you liking your new home?  I remember you told me that you were moving.  Not sure if you have moved or what yet.



Haha, my girlfriend's dads calves are the biggest calves I've ever seen on a non-bodybuilder. If the man lifted and juiced, theyd be easily in excess of twenty inches around. 
And I dig it! I am the greatest procrastinator there has ever been though, so im not even all the way unpacked. Its rad, haha.

But I have a basement room, I dont often get bugged, but its tough waking up some days. I really like the new place all in all. Thanks for asking


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like nothing to complain about, that is for sure.  And hell you got a basement room too you lucky dog!

No problem.  I saw your location and it clicked in my head that you moved, haha.  

I'm glad you are liking it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks man! I am glad too.

my landlord is pretty legit, and the other roomie is a friend of mine as well.

I have sooo much new music downloaded it is absolutely nuts.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

1/27 P week, back day
(2 min RI) pullups, 6,7,4 
(3 min RI) pulldowns, 180x5,x5,165x6,x5.5
(3 min RI) t bar rows, 70x8,80x7,95x6,x5.5,90x6,x5.5
(2.5 min RI)DB presses 30x10, 45x9,x8,x6
(3 min RI)dips x5,x6,x4.5

It seems to be a trade off of performance between delts and whatever other upper body push movements im doing that day, always. Im gonna move my DB presses to my leg days and start working abs on my upper body days.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice job man.  How much do you weigh?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Nice job man.  How much do you weigh?



we will find out tomorrow 

Im excited for the official number.

thank you btw.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh man tomorrow is the big day!  haha


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

that it is. I am pretty excited, my diet has hovered around the same cals roughly, so we will see what Im weighing.
Im just trying to keep all my variables roughly within the same range.

Now I get to clean my room and work on homework til my brain bleeds.

weeeee!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's the diet for the day.

Ifn I need more calories I think Im gonna throw in a cup of oats with my pre-bed meal.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work out. i forgot that you moved. glad to hear its going well for you.


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 27, 2009)

body fat is not to bad dude


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice work out. i forgot that you moved. glad to hear its going well for you.



thanks man I appreciate it, I just need to get enough time not worrying about school to get really situated :/



629RWHPstang said:


> body fat is not to bad dude



Its just frustrating, thank you man. You know how it is, always ones own worst critic


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2009)

if it makes you feel better you are a fat pig imo


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2009)

PreMier said:


> if it makes you feel better you are a fat pig imo


Haha, thank you Premier. I know that came from the heart


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2009)

It just feels somewhat counterintuitive to not want to get leaner, when I am the leanest Ive ever been.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 28, 2009)

And the official weigh in is!?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> And the official weigh in is!?



I lied its on thursday. haha, right after deadlift day

thats when I weighed in last so I want to keep the method the same.

plus its a week apart.

however the enthusiasm was appreciated!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol.. Damnit.  

You got my hopes up for nothing.  .


Just playin.  I will check back here tomorrow then.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 29, 2009)

official weigh in today
186, up two pounds from last week. Now, it could be anything, but Im thinking this is just about the right calorie range.

1/29 deadlift day
1 mile @7 intensity on bike
deads 135x10, 185x8, 225x6,x6,x5
ham curls 225x8, 240x4.5, 240x6
toe raises 180x10,270x10,410x12,x10,x10
db press 35x10,40x8,50x5,x5,x5
db shrugs 60x10, x10, 90x6 (then threw straps on) 90x9, 90x8

All in all I think it was a fairly good workout.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 29, 2009)

doesnt look like you had a bad workout at all..good job


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2009)

nice workout.  why the straps?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 29, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> doesnt look like you had a bad workout at all..good job


thanks man I appreciate it!



PreMier said:


> nice workout.  why the straps?



haha, wellll I figure ill only do it during p week and just on shrugs. I skip em for deads and such. I want to get that heavy weight with those shrugs and I dont feel super comfortable humping it up and off the rack without them on. but yeah yeah yeah I know


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 30, 2009)

It frustrates me how counterproductively I've been eating all these years.

Btw pre-mie, my traps are nice and sore today  haha

looking forward to chest day today. Im gonna skip any curl movement entirely, because last week they just made my biceps feel cruddy. 

its weird all the fitness myths that get perpetrated to youths.

also, it seemed to work well doing shoulders on a leg day.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 30, 2009)

today was quite interesting.
I felt like a monster, it was nice. I was feelin like I was pushin some good numbers around. I forgot my workout shorts though so I was rockin my blue jeans, haha

12/30 p week chest
(3.5 min RI) bench pushup warmups, 135x8 165x5,x4.x4.5
(3 min RI) db incline 55x7 60x5,x4.5
(3 min RI) cg pullup x6,x6,x5,x4
(45 sec RI) decline crunches bwx10,20lbsx10,x10,x7,25x7

there was a huge dude lifting today who spotted me a couple times, super nice and helpful. we rotated on the decline bench for abs too. he was using a plate though, haha.

when I went back in the locker room to get my crap he was getting dressed and he was covered in (what looked like?) prison tattoos. 

the best part of the day though was the big foreign dude rollin around in a FLUORESCENT pink wifebeater and du-rag, and black tights with a black weight belt. I dont think I saw him do anything but hammer strength machines, and only a couple things.

he was constantly singing in falsetto too.

weiiiiirddd.

im helping my lady move into her new place in minneap today after work. should be fun!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2009)

i have to give you a hard time cuz i dont use them.  i used to until p-funk kept calling me a pussy 

you should do some farmer walks instead of shrugs sometime, they wreck your traps and grip


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 30, 2009)

nice workout bud. and the foreign dude had to be funny


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol... what country did it look like this foreigh dude was from?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 2, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i have to give you a hard time cuz i dont use them.  i used to until p-funk kept calling me a pussy
> 
> you should do some farmer walks instead of shrugs sometime, they wreck your traps and grip


Hmmmmm. maybe.


Rubes11 said:


> nice workout bud. and the foreign dude had to be funny


 thanks man, and it was surreal, haha



RasPlasch said:


> Lol... what country did it look like this foreigh dude was from?


 somalian it looked like.

he was something african, I know we have lots of somalis around here though.

2/2 rr week quad dominant leg day
bike 1 mile @ 7
(3 min RI, excluding warmups)squats warmup: (135x10, 185x8),225x8,x7,x6 
(2.5 min RI)front squats,115x11,x11,x7 faaaaaaiiiil, rest 15 seconds, +3
(2 min RI) toe raises, warmup: (180x12,270x12)450x11,x11,410x12,360x12 my calves dont seem to like quite so high reps anymore. I think Ill stick between 8 and 12 for now, cuz it seems to be doing okay.
(2 min RI) db presses, W/U: (45x10)50x7(pr I think),x6,35x12,x10 fifteen sec rest+3
(2 min RI) db shrugs, no straps. 65x12, 90x9,x9,80x12,x11

I am pretty fried. I may take a nap after I eat lunch cuz I feel like Im trying to get sick. I havent been resting like Im supposed to :/ 

PRIORITY ONE: sleep at least 7 hours a night


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

looks like it was a good workout. yeah fool get some sleep. oh im wrestling 189 now because im just that much of a badass in that weight class im now 7-2 at 189 4-1 at 189 since comming back.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 3, 2009)

2/3 rr week back day
1 mile on bike @7
2.5 min RI across the board
wide grip pullups 7, 7, 5+ normal grip x2, normal grip x4.5
pulldowns 150x10, 135x11.5,x10
tbar rows 95x7,x7,90x6
face pulls 120x11,120x5+110x6,110x11
dips, x8,x6,x4
skullcrushers 60x11, x9+50x3,50x11

so I skipped abs today because theyre sore for whatever reason. I had a hell of a time today finding the right weights, but thats how it always is on the first cycle of a p/rr/s thing for me.

issokaayyyy.

kinda feelin eh today. not sure why, but im trying to get all back in the groove and whatnot


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 3, 2009)

even if your still trying to find the right weights it doenst look like you had a bad workout at all.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 3, 2009)

Agreed with Rubes.  Looking good man.  


Keep workin' hard son!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 3, 2009)

Well thank you gentlemen. Im feelin alright now. Triceps got a gooood workin today!


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 3, 2009)

I always have a hard time achieving sore triceps.  So... congratulations for that!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 3, 2009)

i just wish id get sore every now and then


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 3, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> i just wish id get sore every now and then





Were not all freaks like you Rubes.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 3, 2009)

its all about the slow negatives, man.

mine dont hardly get sore anymore. we shall see tomorrow though eh?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> i just wish id get sore every now and then



you need to work harder then


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 4, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you need to work harder then



its not that im not working hard my bench has gone back up and so have my squat numbers its just i hardly ever get sore its just odd like that. i might feel something every now and then but its just not much and i can just blow it off like nothing


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 4, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> its not that im not working hard my bench has gone back up and so have my squat numbers its just i hardly ever get sore its just odd like that. i might feel something every now and then but its just not much and i can just blow it off like nothing



you should check out P/RR/S. changing up your training really helps


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2009)

maybe increase the volume you do?  have you tried that?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 4, 2009)

PreMier said:


> maybe increase the volume you do?  have you tried that?


there are so many things you could change.

RIs, volume, rep range, tempo, etc


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 5, 2009)

PreMier said:


> maybe increase the volume you do?  have you tried that?



i just went from a 3x3 last week to a 10/8/6 this week its made me a lil bit sore but just not much.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

2/5 rr week, deadlift day
deads 135x8,185x8,225x8,x8,x6 form was loosening up a bit near the end, so I called it quits on the last one.
ham curls 210x12 wayyy too easy, 225x11,225x7+210x3
toe raises 270x10,450x12,x10,x10,x10
db press, 40x8,50x6,50x9,x7,x5+20 sec rest, then x1. Shoulders need a 2.5 min RI looks like. they gassed out pretty quick, but that first set there was another PR.
DB shrugs, 70x10,80x10,95x7,90x9,x8,x8

feelin alright after this one. I really need to make an effort to get more sleep, my lack of rest has been killin me.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 5, 2009)

You are missing out, sleep is the shit!  


Fantastic workout though.  Good job man.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks dude! Im gonna catch a quick nap right now actually, cuz I am tiiiireeed


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 5, 2009)

nice workout and yeah get some rest it will help you alot


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

It did. I feel a loooot better.

So I talked to my coworker's fiancee and he is NASM certified (fairly recently) and he's gonna let me have his certfication study stuff, so Im gonna start working on that!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

I think its safe to move up in calories now, so







I dare my body not to grow


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 6, 2009)

RR Week, Chest/bis
bike 1 mile @7
(3 min RI)bench warmups(pushups, then bench 95lbsx8,135x8)165x8,x6,160x6
(2.5 min RI)db incline 50x9+(quick rest)2, 50x10,50x8+45x2
(2.5 min RI)pec deck 120x15,130x15
(2.5 min RI)CG pullups x7,x6,x5+1
abs

so the foreign guy was there again, except this time he was in a wrestling type singlet, bright yellow, striped with black, with yellow high tops.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah. I was stunned


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 6, 2009)

What the hell is wrong with that man?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 6, 2009)

nice workout how in the hell did you finish working out after seeing that guy?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks man! and sheer willpower, haha. I laughed and laughed later though. the dude is a riot


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 9, 2009)

2/9 P week squats
(3.5 min RI)squats 135x10 185x8 235x7, 245x6,x4
(3 min RI) front squats 135x6,155x5,x4
(2 min RI)toe raises 410x11,10.5,x9,(2.5 mins)x10
(2.5 min RI) db presses 55x6,60x4,60x2+55x2,55x4
(2.5 min RI) db shrugs (again, strapless)95x9,100x8,100x5+95x2

felt like an absolute beast today, and it was real nice.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice job man.  Front squats are tough aren't they?  Haha.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice workout bud


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2009)

what the fuck is going on in here?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> what the fuck is going on in here?



my internet exploded

I have plenty of workouts to log tonight and tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

good.. thought you might be slackin


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> good.. thought you might be slackin



oh hell no.
im at it like its my job 

eatin like a beast and pushin those pounds, man


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 21, 2009)

aside from my advancements in physique, this has been a horrible month.

its my friends bday tonight

party time.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 21, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> aside from my advancements in physique, this has been a horrible month.
> 
> its my friends bday tonight
> 
> party time.






W00t W00t!


Whys it been horrible?


Also...don't do anything you will regret at the party......


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 23, 2009)

*2/10 p week back (weight 190)
*2.5 min RIs
pullups 7 5 4
pulldowns 165x8, 180x5x5
t bar rows
100x6,105x5,x5.5
db rows 70x9,80x4,x4
dips 7,6,5
skullcrushers 80x5,4,70x4
*
2/12 p week deads
*deads 235x6,6,6
ham curl machine is busted. fail
toe raises, 410x13,450x10,x12,x10
db press, 60x5,x4,x4,4
db shrusg 100x7,94x7 grip failure
*
2/13 p week bench
*175x5,x4,x4,x4
incline db 60x7,65x5,x5
cg pullups 6,6,5,4.5
abs
_the dude was wearing pastel plaid wifebeater with a mismatching pastel du-rag, and light blue spandex pants.
_*
2/16 rr week squats (weight 194)
*squats 235 x8,x7,x6
front squats 145x10,135x8,x9 (i need to incorporate some cardio. im getting winded on leg stuff  )
toe raises, 450x11,x10
db press, 55x8,x6,x7,45x8
behind the back barbell shrugs 185x10,x12
*
2/17 rr week back
*pullups, 7.5,6,5
pulldowns, 150x12,x10.5,x7(quick rest)+2
db rows,65x10,70x8,x8
cable rows, 135x10,120x10,x9
dips, x10,x8.5,x7
skullcrushers, 60x11,x11,x10
abs
*
2/19 rr week deads
*235x6,x7,x6
ham curls still broken. wtf
toe raises, 450x11,x12,x11,x10
db presses, 55x8 x7 x6 40x10
db shrugs,100x7,x4 (grip failure  ) 95x9
*
2/20 rr week bench
*bench 175x9 (PR! woooo)x8,x7
db incline, 55x10,x10,x8
pec deck 130x15,x15,x15 high reps kill, I hit a mental wall. I am learning how to break that wall
chinups, 7,6.5,5 
ez curl 60x11,x10
_a brown spandex onesie. chocolate colored. i thought he was naked originally.
_*
2/23 (TODAY) p week squats weight 197
*245x7,255x6 (pr!)x5
front squats 165x6,175x6,x5
toe raises 450x11,x11 (toes out)400x10,x12,x10,(toes in)x10,x10
db presses 60x6,x6,x4 (shoulder pain on this one so i called it quits)
db shrugs 100x10,x7,x7


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 23, 2009)

now were all on the same page


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like you been working hard man!  Good job.  Props on the squat improvements.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks dude I appreciate it! I could have gone heavier I think, however I was working on a headache, and Im trying to take it easy on the joints and tendons. Im an old mannnnn

haha.

my diet has about 4700 cals atm, ill post a couple pictures on friday!

and again, i weigh 197 right now


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy shit!  That is a ton of calories.  I bet you've been clogging the toilet.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 23, 2009)

you have no idea

i dont even remember how many times i pooped today.

and I havent put any fat on even, and if I have, its almost unnoticeable.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh trust me I know.  I've been trying to bulk too.  Most days I shit atleast 3 times.  My mother calls me a poop machine now.  .  I have to tell you this, but its graphic.  I shit yesterday, and there was so much it made a pile that reached out of the water it was SO much.

But anyways...  its same for me like... I've put on 8lbs.  But there isn't really any physical difference.  Its hella lame.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 23, 2009)

You really cant tell a difference? I feel quite a bit thicker in my shoulders and legs


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 24, 2009)

8 lbs is a pretty big gain for you man.

*2/23 p week back day
*pullups 7,6.5,5
pulldowns 180x6,x5.5,x5.5
tbar rows
125x5,120x5,x4
cable rows, 150x5,x5,x5.5
dips bw+10x6,bw+20x5,+20x5
french press 65x10,75x8,80x6
abs


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 24, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> You really cant tell a difference? I feel quite a bit thicker in my shoulders and legs





Haha I know!  Its the most I've gained in like 8 months.  But I look the same.  Maybe I'm too critical or hard on myself or something.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 24, 2009)

> Oh trust me I know.  I've been trying to bulk too.  Most days I shit atleast 3 times.  My mother calls me a poop machine now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 That shit is hilarious.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 24, 2009)

its been a while looks like your getting stronger man keep it up. and i like the lil coments about the dude wearing spandex lol


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 24, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Oh trust me I know.  I've been trying to bulk too.  Most days I shit atleast 3 times.  My mother calls me a poop machine now.  .  I have to tell you this, but its graphic.  I shit yesterday, and there was so much it made a pile that reached out of the water it was SO much.
> 
> But anyways...  its same for me like... I've put on 8lbs.  But there isn't really any physical difference.  Its hella lame.



wrestlings over and im already back up to 185 from 173 hell yeah boi.....ok like 10lbs of it is water weight give me a break.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 25, 2009)

*cardio, bike.
1 min @ 3,
roughly 18 mins @ 6,
2 mins @ 3

*
My girlfriend and I broke up earlier today, feeling okay about it.

Im gonna clean my room and turtle tank and watch _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_ tonight.

legit.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 25, 2009)

Whats with the breakup?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 25, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Whats with the breakup?



Longgggg story man. im still not sure what to think yet


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 26, 2009)

workout was hella mediocre today.

*p week deads
*sldls 225x4,x6, 235x5,x5,x4
hamstring curls still busted 
toe raises 450 x12,x11, toes out:400x10,x12,x10,in:x10,x10
db press 65x6,x5,x3
db shrugs 105x8,x5,x4 left grip was failing. those slds killed.

im pleased i got that first set done with the shrugs though, I had to psych myself up to get em done. My head wasnt in the game today though :/ I hate women.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 26, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> workout was hella mediocre today.
> 
> *p week deads
> *sldls 225x4,x6, 235x5,x5,x4
> ...



hey its alright you'll get back in the weight room and start crankin out some good weight soon... and women are confusing end of story


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 26, 2009)

You should talk to the people at the gym and ask whats up with the ham curl machine.  It really shouldn't take that long.  My gym had a broken smith machine.  I came back the next day and it was fixed.  


I wouldn't call 235lbs still leg dl's mediocre though....  I would call that bad ass.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 26, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> You should talk to the people at the gym and ask whats up with the ham curl machine.  It really shouldn't take that long.  My gym had a broken smith machine.  I came back the next day and it was fixed.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call 235lbs still leg dl's mediocre though....  I would call that bad ass.



i told them about it a couple weeks ago, and it never got put on the maintenance log.

i talked to the gm or somebody today, and she said itd get fixed.

and thank you man, i appreciate the complement


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 26, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> hey its alright you'll get back in the weight room and start crankin out some good weight soon... and women are confusing end of story



thanks man.

and truth


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 27, 2009)

*2/27 p week bench*
bench 185x6,x6,x5,x4
incline db 75x5,x5,x4
chinups x7,x6,x5,x5

solid


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 27, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> *2/27 p week bench*
> bench 185x6,x6,x5,x4
> incline db 75x5,x5,x4
> chinups x7,x6,x5,x5
> ...





Nice and simple workout.  I like it!


You ever do pullups?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks man!
yeah I do, i did chinups for my biceps though.

i was gonna do abs but I forgot my workout shorts, and was stuck in jeans.

that translates to I didnt want to.

during my cutter coming April I may end up doing workouts very similar to this.

p week of p/rr/s protocol for mass preservation.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

you hate women?

you and chris brown have something in common 

awesome workouts in here - that log on page four saw damn good improvement.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fish.  So I know you broke up with your girlfriend lately.  So I thought I'd tell you this.  

This girl and I had started becoming really close lately.  She was pretty awesome.  Really good looking too.  But I hate talking on the phone.  And I always work out at night time, then come home, eat, do homework and go to bed.  Well last night I was chillin with my sister getting high and having fun.  The last thing I wanted to do was talk to this girl on the phone.  I texted her later at like 4 in the morning telling her I was busy with my sister so I couldn't call.  She replied with...shit like... you don't care about our relationship because you never talk to me on the phone, or I always have "excuses" like I'm at the "gym"  or with my "sister".  Funny thing is....I am always at the gym and I am always with my sister cause she just moved back in with us.  I told her I was telling her the truth and those weren't "excuses".  She replied with. "well it was nice meeting you"  lol.... wtf is wrong with girls?

So.... I lost a great girl because I have a life outside of talking on the phone.....

Fuckin' sweet!


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 28, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Hey fish.  So I know you broke up with your girlfriend lately.  So I thought I'd tell you this.
> 
> This girl and I had started becoming really close lately.  She was pretty awesome.  Really good looking too.  But I hate talking on the phone.  And I always work out at night time, then come home, eat, do homework and go to bed.  Well last night I was chillin with my sister getting high and having fun.  The last thing I wanted to do was talk to this girl on the phone.  I texted her later at like 4 in the morning telling her I was busy with my sister so I couldn't call.  She replied with...shit like... you don't care about our relationship because you never talk to me on the phone, or I always have "excuses" like I'm at the "gym"  or with my "sister".  Funny thing is....I am always at the gym and I am always with my sister cause she just moved back in with us.  I told her I was telling her the truth and those weren't "excuses".  She replied with. "well it was nice meeting you"  lol.... wtf is wrong with girls?
> 
> ...



dude its alright dont worry about it theres a million of them out there. you just found the one that has no life and wants to talk all the time.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey man, why didn't you play at the Battle of the Bands in Dinkytowner Cafe on Sunday?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha, we havent played at alllllll since october, we have been writing a new album though! Keep an eye out for it! Ill post it all over this once its done Im sure


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)

I havent slept at all the last three days and it really shows.

*3/2 rr week squats
*squats 255x7,x6,x6
front squats 165x7+155x4,155x10
I was so done. Im gonna do some more quad work on thursday, this just wasnt enough for the week
calves
db press 60x8,x8,x7 45x10,x7
db shrusg 105x7,100x7,90x10,x8 grip agaiiin.

*3/3 rr back
*pullups, 6,6,5
pulldowns 165x10,x10,x9 135x15,x15
db rows 75x8,x8, 70x8
cable rows 135x9+120x2, 120x10
weighted dips +20x7,x7,x6
skullcrushers 60x12,x12,x12
cable pushdowns 80x14

holy crap I need a nap.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey bro go get some sleep. good workout for not sleeping though. and i cant wait to hear the new album.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 3, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Haha, we havent played at alllllll since october, we have been writing a new album though! Keep an eye out for it! Ill post it all over this once its done Im sure




Yeah, you should definitely post it.  I would enjoy listening to it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)

You can listen to and download our whole EP (released in 08) for free right hurr.

Guns, Guts, & Glory EP â?????? Silent Are The Dead â?????? Listen free and discover music at Last.fm


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

I feel your pain.

I've gotten like 10 hours total the last three days and it's killed me in the gym.

Solid workouts for being an insomniac


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> I've gotten like 10 hours total the last three days and it's killed me in the gym.
> 
> *Solid workouts for being an insomniac*



it really is bad man.

and says the MACHINE

your numbers and physique destroy mine dude.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 7, 2009)

I am about to be crushingly sick.

this blows fetid cock


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 7, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I am about to be crushingly sick.
> 
> this blows fetid cock






I've been sick for the past couple days.  
Just now getting over it.

What sickness are you getting?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 7, 2009)

Nassssty head cold it feels like.

took about 4g of vitamin c with my shake tonight.

gonna sleep in.

gnight all!


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 8, 2009)

get well soon


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 30, 2009)

for the record I still exist, and still lift weights.

I hit a pretty bad funk in which I had no motivation to do anything.

 im back on track though. Ill get you all updated soon here


----------

